# Orient Ana-digi Chronograph Cvz00001b



## quoll

After much waiting - I think it was three weeks transit from Thailand - my Orient Ana-Digi finally arrived. I have been looking for one for a while. Blue dial versions are relatively easy to find, but the black one is a bit more elusive. Having said that, there are plenty on US websites, but I wasn't prepared to pay the prices or risk the duty. I seem to get stung every time from the US. I got this from Ewan in Thailand - sold out, but he found one for me.

A little early for a full review but here are some first impressions:










Specs first:

Model Number: CVZ00001B (the blue one is CVZ00002J)

40-41mm diameter without crown

9 mm thick

100m water resistance

Screw down crown

Mineral crystal

Solid SS bracelet

Rotating bezel

Orient V200CO ana-digi movement










The case is all stainless steel and feels solid and quite heavy. The top surfaces are brushed, including the unidirectional bezel, while the sides are polished. The chrono pushers are eliptical and operate smoothly. It has a plain polished screw back with the Orient logo and a few serial and model numbers engraved. The dial is a matte charcoal gray rather than deep black. The movement is actually a re-badged Miyota T241, which can be found on a few other ana-digis. The analogue and digital components are independent, so you can have two time zones if you want. The digital part has:

Time (12 or 24 hour)

Day/date/month/year

Perpetual calendar (1997 to 2100)

Daily alarm

Hourly chime (thankfully can be turned off)

Count-up and count-down calendar (with alarm)

Chronograph to 24 hours, 1/10ths second and add/split functions

The Count-up/down is a calendar, not a minutes/hours timer. Pretty useless really in my opinion.

Plus points:

As I have found with all the Orients I have had, fit, finish and quality are all very good.

Size and heft are just right for the watch.

It looks good - well I think so anyway.

Analogue section is very legible

Lume is very good

Accuracy - to early to say. Should be OK. I think the official rating is +/- 20 secs a month, which is not very impressive but I'll see how it goes.

Loads of features.

Very good value.










Minus Points:

The digital displays don't exactly jump out at you. You could say they are subtle or unobtrusive, but let's face it, they are just hard to read under some lighting conditions. The hands block the displays at times too - a problem with most ana-digis.

No back-light, so no chrono readings at all in the dark. But you can't do that with a mechanical chrono either.

It has an utterly useless tachymeter scale. The seconds hand is a running seconds for the analogue watch and is not started and stopped with the chono. I suppose it looks pretty though...

I see little purpose for the date count-up/down.

The lugs are 21mm. Why do watch companies keep making odd-sized lugs? I have tried it on a few straps - a 21mm buffalo grain, a 22mm Hirsch Liberty and 22mm Di-Modell Jumbo. All fit on very easily - nothing like the struggle to fit a 20mm onto 19mm lugs for example - and all looked pretty good. I have also fitted a 22mm NATO, but had to swap the spring bars for thinner ones as they are fitted very close to the case. Then I put the bracelet back on because it is so good and suits the watch so well. I think it is the same one as the 'Mako' divers (but with 21mm end pieces) BTW.










Overall, I think it is a very impressive package for the money (less than Â£100). While I am mainly a mechanical fan, quartz has its advantages in some watches and this one seems to pack most of those advantages in. I will report on accuracy and reliability after a month or so.


----------



## mrteatime

love it quoll! might be tempted myself! nice one mate


----------

